# * The Lord of the Rings original 1954 1st Edition, 1st Impression set for sale... *



## FirstEditionBooks (Jul 20, 2017)

*Very Rare 1st edition, 1st impression - The Lord of the Rings, by J.R.R. Tolkien. 
Published by George Allen & Unwin, 1954/54/55 1st UK Edition. *

Hi, I am new to the forum and in all honesty have signed up to see what interest there is towards an original set of 1st edition, 1st impression 'The Lord of the Rings' books that have been in the family since 1954 and am considering selling. These have never been put up for auction and although have had them assessed and valued and have a good idea of their worth. I hoped this would be the best and most fitting place to firstly offer them up for potential sale.

The Fellowship of the Ring is a 1st impression published 1954. I believe one of 1500 printed for the UK.
The Two Towers is a 1st impression published 1954. I believe one of 2250 printed for the UK.
The Return of the King is a 1st impression published 1955. This copy is the 1st State, as per Hammon & Anderson, with the signature mark '4' and having the slipped type on page 49.

Maps are bound in to the rear in Near Fine condition, no tears or extra folds.
All three books are in their correct 1st impression dustjackets, in overall good condition.

All books are all complete with original dust jackets and have been in the family since 1954 as mentioned. I would regard from looking at some others online to be in overall very good condition, particularly all the maps which are in near fine condition. I know the majority of the value is in the dustjackets with the rest of the books themselves in very good condition just some light spotting to a few pages and the spines and the red tops are all in tact, no ripped / missing pages etc. Only one book has an inscription to my great Aunt.

A really lovely very rare and extremely collectable first edition set of LOTR, which really needs no introduction on here.
I am based in the UK and am a private individual not a shop or dealer just looking into selling on behalf of the family. I have seen other similar sets sell as well as had them valued by a Tolkien expert so have an idea of what I would like for them, but as I said these have never been up for auction and this was my first port of call as I would like to see them going to a collector or serious Tolkien fan .

I am open to serious, genuine initial offers and can also provide additional photos.

Many thanks for looking.


----------

